# How It's Made - Computers



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

I recorded several episodes of "How It's Made" yesterday and was flipping through them last night, when I came across "Computers".

OK, let's give it a look.

What the?????

A 2011 episode showing them building a PIII battle axe? :nono2:

They even installed a Rage 128 AGP card and a fax modem. 

Fired it up and had Windows 98 going in a jiffy.:lol:


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

I saw that. Hilarious! :lol:


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

If that episode also had copy paper, jeans and plate glass, it's from 2001. Shows originally from Canada Discovery don't always have accurate info.


----------



## PokerJoker (Apr 12, 2008)

So far in the current marathon, my HR has recorded 4 old shows that were incorrectly flagged as new.

I'm just glad they didn't flag all 200+ shows that way!

Keith


----------

